

Napwell - The World's First Napping Mask - jlee614
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2011830108/napwell-the-worlds-first-napping-mask

======
jlee614
Hey guys,

OP here - would love to get everyone's feedback.

Thanks! Justin

~~~
ironchief
Can this also be used for monophasic nocturnal sleep? Will the final product
be arduino programable? I'd love to be able to add LEDs to it (for lucid
dreaming) or add other new functionality and sensors.

~~~
jlee614
1\. The product definitely can be used for nighttime sleep as well. Several of
our initial testers actually use the mask to sleep at night and it wakes them
up later in the morning via its simulated sunrise. (perfect for people who
like to sleep and wake up late and don't want the son glaring on them through
the blinds).

2\. The final product will not be Arduino programmable, but if you'd like a
developer/Arduino version in lieu of a production-run mask, drop us a line on
the KS page and we can hook you up. Also, if you happen to live in Boston or
the Bay Area and sign up to be an Uber early tester, you'll get both Arduino
version and the final prodution versions (and all versions in between) of the
Napwell.

3\. This has been something that a lot of people have requested, and we're
considering make a separate velcro-able module for such functionalities.

------
kubindurion
Looks little rough compared to recent sleeping mask on Kickstarter

[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/intelclinic/neuroon-
worl...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/intelclinic/neuroon-worlds-first-
sleep-mask-for-polyphasic-sle)

~~~
jlee614
Yea, IMHO the Neuroon's a pretty neat project as well.

The Napwell's still a prototype, so we're not going to look as polished as
IntelClinic's product. However, we think our simple mask has at least the
following advantages over the NeuroOn:

1\. It's comfortable. Our number 1 concern with the mask was how to make it
something you can actually fall asleep in. We looked at the market and while
other masks are wonderful technical solutions, we felt that were not conducive
to sleep.

2\. It works everywhere. You don't need wifi, bluetooth, or a smart phone to
make it work. This makes it more optimal for travel use.

3\. It wakes you with diffuse lighting. This might not be a significant issue
for many, but for us when we were testing, we found that just having LED's in
the mask makes it look like aliens are about to abduct you. Diffuse lighting
gives the warm glow that's ideal for waking up gently.

4\. Price. When looking at the market we were shocked that other masks
retailed for over $150. Napping is an everyman activity and we hoped to have a
price point where we wouldn't be considered a gadget but instead something
that would be a valuable part of anyone's life.

------
memracom
Sometimes low tech is all you need. Put on a toque or beanie hat, pull down
over the eyes and temples, sleep. As for waking up on time, I have a mobile
phone for that.

------
jamesmoss
Whats the colour temperature of the LEDs? In the video it looks pretty blue.
Have you found it makes much difference compared to a warmer white?

